# In the market for a machete



## Heartstarter (Feb 9, 2017)

I lost a really nice machete last weekend that I've had for over 25 yrs. I can't find one anywhere near worth buying, do any of your guys ever make machetes? I prefer a longer thicker blade, like 22- 26 inches.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 10, 2017)

Machette's are a subjective thing. What suits one individual doesn't often suit another, as you have experienced. Mostly based on how the individual actually uses it, their body ergonomics, and what they predominantly cut with it. Handle design is also important to secure grip and control. 
All that being said - yes several of us make them. You will need to provide more info as to blade shape (varies greatly), thickness, and handle design to get one like you want.
Keep in mind that a custom made will be appreciably more than a store-bought. 
An alternative you might want to check out would be the offerings over on Fiddleback Forge. Andy Roy offers some that are well made and pretty well respected by users. He's a local maker in Cumming. You should be able to reach his site googling the above. (if you have trouble with this send me a pm and I will send you the contact info)
Several of us makers here should be able to help you out as well, I am pretty sure Scott Davidson has made several. I have as well, but not lately. Please remember to be specific on dimensions/weight/handle when you ask if you want a serious quote on price. Good sketch or photo is helpful as well.


----------



## Slingblade (Feb 12, 2017)

About the only store bought machete I care for, as most of them are very flimsy bladed.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001WBIEY/?tag=brdfkdfk-20

http://bladereviews.com/ontario-machete-review/


----------



## one hogman (Feb 14, 2017)

I bought one of these a few years ago, it is better than ANY Machete, I have ever used, and you can get both hands on it!


https://www.knifecenter.com/item/CS97THM/cold-steel-97thm-two-handed-machete-polypropylene-handle


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Feb 16, 2017)

That Ontario one is a great one!!!
I have the short version and it's mean!!
Easy to sharpen and heavy duty.
And made in the U.S.A.


----------

